# rgs stock cars



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

can any of those in the know help me,,,,,,

im thinking about running some stock cars behind my k27 to form a post war rgs train

are the rgs stock cars from ams accurate rgs or are they just resprayed/lettered drgw ones

also for postwar,, red or black?? whats correct,,,

thanks for any ideas


davey b


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave

I believe that all the RGS stock cars were boxcar red ... and were noticeably different from the D&RGW cars in that they rode higher, had different braking systems and different doors. i think one class even had steel underframes.

The AMS cars are pretty good models of the D&RGW stock cars but fall a bit short of the mark when repainted for the RGS. On the other hand there are many photos that show solid stock trains of black D&RGW cars coming off the RGS in interchange service to the D&RGW at Ridgeway bound for Montrose. The same may be true at Durango but I have no pics to show that.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the RGS stock cars came from the C&S, so no they do not follow D&RG protocols. 

If you want more information than you can use, you can try (I haven't done this before so I do not know if it will work): 
http://rgsrr.home.comcast.net/~rgsrr/rgs/stock.html 

The home page has a lot more info about the RGS. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, the AMS RGS painted stock car is basically just a D&RGW style car painted for RGS. I checked online to see if the RGS ever purchased second hand D&RGW stock cars and painted them for RGS, but I could not find any information if this ever happened. The typical RGS stock car, as was mentioned, were C&S stock cars. The best I can do to show you the differences is to use models.

Here's the AMS RGS stock car:











Here's an accurate model of an RGS stock car in SN3 scale:











And here are some prototype RGS stock cars with what looks to be a D&RGW stock car to the left of the photo, and a D&RGW boxcar to the right (notice the height difference of the RGS cars compared to the D&RGW cars):











The paint color for RGS stock cars in the postwar era would be red, although not as bright and clean as the AMS model. The SN3 model shown above does a great job at simulating the correct color. D&RGW stock cars were black. 



But you can always use the AMS D&RGW stock cars for an accurate RGS train. The RGS leased and bought D&RGW locos and cars. They also interchanged with the D&RGW. So having D&RGW cars on an RGS train was actually more common then an all RGS consist. Take a look at this photo with RGS #74 hauling D&RGW stock cars:


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

gentlemen,,,, thanks for your help,, it is greatly appreiciated,,, 

i think im turning into a rivet counter,,, ahhhhhhhhhhggggggggggggg!! 

is any of the ams accucraft range correct in rgs livery,,, 

and what tankcars are right for the rgs and drgw, 

any info would be of great help!!!! 

cheers daveyb


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd recommend going to the link Rich provided. It lists lots of RGS rolling stock along with great photos:

RGS Rolling Stock


I'm not too familiar with the AMS line as I model in 1:22.5 scale. But I know their short caboose #0402 (product number AM33-015A) is close to a RGS prototype. Actually most if not all of the RGS cabeese were former D&RGW cars or built by the D&RGW.











Although the logo chosen matches #0401 more then #0402, at least based on the few photos available online.










The new Bachmann long caboose is also a good representation of RGS long caboose #0404. Although the logo chosen doesn't match up with the few prototype photos online. But the single cupola side window is correct.






















I don't have a clue when it comes to what tank cars were used on the RGS. I'd recommend looking at prototype photos and find what matches best with AMS or Bachmann tank cars.


Actually I would really recommend getting some books on the RGS if you're looking to model the road prototypically. There are lots out there, most with informative photos.

Here's a listing of some the many books on the RGS that have been published over the years:


RGS Books


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

If you can sneak a look 'The RGS Story Vol XII' has loads of info on these cars and other RGS freight cars plus Locos and Geese.These books are EXPENSIVE but they are available S/H. 
Good luck with your efforts. 
David


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

once again thanks for all your help,,, 

the rgs rolling stock site looks a if it will have enough info on it, although tank car pics are rare so far,,,, 

i do find it strange that bachman never lettered the big caboose as in the photos 

still, could always repaint it i supose 


once again thanks daveyb


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

The RGS was taken over by the D&RGW. After the takeover, the Grande used the RGS as a link between its branches and also to absorb a lot of debt. So any of the D&RGW equipment could show up on the RGS and be prototypical. 

In the spring and fall, when they were moving stock between the high pastures and the "lowlands", the RGS would lease a lot of extra stock cars. These were taken to mostly Durango but also to Ridgeway. Then the stock was carried over the Grande to its final destination. So stock car trains of RGS, D&RGW, or a mixture were fairly common at these times of year. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

One more thought... there were cattle and there were sheep cars, the diff; the sheep cars had two levels. The AMS car appears to have the second floor as denoted by the solid beam seen through the door. 
I don't know if this resulted in a different outside appearance or not. 

John


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks every one, got some really good infomation to look through,,,, 

all the best to you all 

davey b


----------

